# Phrag culture in South Florida



## waynereteed (Jan 22, 2010)

Brand new member, first time questioner. In reading through and noting locations, I see very few members in more temperate climates like South Florida. Are there certain species and crosses there of that might do better in my hot and humid climate? I've got numerous paphs (25 or so) but only one Phrag, a Giganteum. It was in early spike when I purchased it, and have yet to rebloom it. The thing was killer and now I must have more. Just wanted to make appropriate choices. Any recommendations? I'm using a potting mix of 1/3 each of alifor, chopped New Zealand spaghnum, and small CHC. I've taken note that a "heavier" mix might be called for for Phrags. Again, any suggestions there?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome! I lived in Melbourne for five years of undergrad. Wasn't smart enough then to grow orchids. 

Most phrag hybrids should do okay in S Fl, I'd imagine. The "pretty" species might languish as most of the non-green/brown ones don't really care for heat.  So just send any besseae, fischeri, and kovachii you buy to us. 

Hmmm, if I were lucky enough to live in S Fl, I'd do what I could to take advantage of evaporative cooling for my slippers. Maybe grow in clay with plants sitting in water. Semi-hydro would certainly be a great candidate for you IMO. Also, make sure air movement is vigorous especially on those hot, bright days. Keep the leaves from getting hot by air movement and shading. Phrag hybrids grow great with bright light, but will burn if the leaves get too hot. 

-Ernie


----------



## waynereteed (Jan 22, 2010)

Ernie, thanks for the advice. Sounds reasonable, do you think any of the bessae/kovachii/etc. crossed back to a warm species would be a possibility. Do you have any specific crosses you would recommend. I like the species but find that crosses always seem to do sooo much better even if their primary crosses. Does that hold true with the Phrags as well? Thanks again, good stuff!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome from NYC. You'd need to have a way to circulate cool water to the roots!


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I have no advice about this, just sayin Hi!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't have experience in growing slippers in hot climates -- I have a hard enough time growing cooler growers in my warmish house...

But welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 22, 2010)

waynereteed said:


> Ernie, thanks for the advice. Sounds reasonable, do you think any of the bessae/kovachii/etc. crossed back to a warm species would be a possibility. Do you have any specific crosses you would recommend. I like the species but find that crosses always seem to do sooo much better even if their primary crosses. Does that hold true with the Phrags as well? Thanks again, good stuff!



Not sure if any of the species are really "warm" growers, BUT we've found the hybrids are very adaptable as long as their cultural needs are met. HP Norton grows spectacular Phrags in coastal Carolina but takes measures to keep them happy. He was one of the first gringos to bloom out some of the Pk hybrids. But he has swamp coolers in his GHs. My philosophy is that _anyone_ can make _anything _grow... if they are willing to throw enough time and money into the situation. Big caveat! So, I'd buy a couple plants and experiment a little. To make it fun, maybe get an orange besseae primary or near primary, a long petaled "caudatum" type hybrid, and a short petaled green. You'll really have to take a long look at your grow area(s) to find them a good spot that gets great air movement and the ability to change light intensity if needed. Also, there are tons of orchid societies in FL, join one or more and chat with the members about their collections and, even better, visit their homes to "grok" their conditions. 

-Ernie


----------

